# Alum slabs



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

My son and I hit alum for a few hours today. Wow did we hit the slabs. First spot was a little slow but the second spot was on fire. We fished 4 spots and caught we'll over 60 slabs. Was only wanting to keep 15 but my son kept sneaking a few in on me. Ended up we had 21 in the live well but could have kept 95% of our fish. Most were caught in 15 ft of water but we did find some big females up getting ready to spawn in 4 ft of water. Most fish came from a slip bobber and jig combo. We'll post pics later. Getting ready to head to my sons baseball game.


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

Wow I was there for 5 hours caught 1 talked to 8 boaters that had a total of maybe 10 fish all together were r u fishing at you are on them good we marked tons but nothing hit that's what they all had to say bet your boy was happy might go back tomorrow any tips I think I forgot how to fish


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Yeah - he was very happy - We are heading to his ball game - When I get back I will post a few pictures. We fished the middle and south pool.


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

Cool don't know a thing about alum 1st yr fishing it


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice job Snyd! Had only a few hours this morning. 15 FoW was key for us too. Quite a few white bass in addition to what I kept. DNR checked our licenses and asked me to measure my smallest saugeye. Good guys. Would have liked to stay out longer. What a day!


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

What'd they bite on, bleeding minnow?


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Hair jigs and minnows bouncing on bottom. Also presented under a slip bobber.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Here are a few pics - Sorry - just got back from a baseball game.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Here are two more.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks... great fish everyone!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Nice Job Bleeding minnow - Yeah we was out for about 4 1/2 hours and off the lake by noon. What a good day for only a few hours of fishing.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Snyd has your son been using the rod he won at the crappie tourney last fall? You have quite the fishing partner there!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Yeah - He uses it a lot - It is a really nice rod. I wish I could fish in the tourney next week but is suppose to have a ball game on Saturday. He got really frustrated early this morning. He lost a really good slab and it wasn't until I lost a nice one until he started having fun this morning.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Great job again Snyd! Your son looks like he's really struggling to hold those two beasts up! Lol! Nice pics!


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

I can't do the spring tourney either. Hopefully the fall tourney again tho.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Good job on the slabs snyd. I fished from 9:30-2:00 pm and did not have one bite. Water temp varied from 57-62. Guess I should have went deep.


----------



## kwizzle (Apr 7, 2012)

Great work guys! Just got home, fished the north end from 330 to 830 Only 4 crappie, Water was very warm, 70 degrees north of Howard rd, but visibility was less then 2 inches. Kept asking myself before launching visibility or water temp, looks like I made the wrong choice!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Good job joe! We struggled till 530 or so. But then found tge magic tree. And pulled 31 slobs in the next hour. All on jigs under a float. 12-18" down in 15 fow... blue/chartruese and electric chicken. Seemed like ne thing with green would cacth them...


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Went yesterday afternoon and only got 4 crappie 10 to 12in and 1 saugeye 15 1/2 in lost a few at the boat I guess not to bad for the first time out on the boat this year and they need to get the docks in at galena it sucked putting in and getting out


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Great job on keeping your son involved!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Yeah - if the tourney was this past Saturday we would have done well. I talked to a few others who was struggling as well. I told them we caught some and they didn't believe me so my son showed them what we had in the live well. Sure wish we could make it next weekend. My son had a blast once he got over losing a good one and after he saw me lose a good one as well.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Bobby - Glad you and Derek found some. Sure is fun once you find them.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Good job Snyd. Great fun!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Snyd said:


> Yeah - if the tourney was this past Saturday we would have done well. I talked to a few others who was struggling as well


Josh and I fished for 8 hrs last Wednesday and caught 4 small crappie. We fished a dozen different locations from way South to way North. Falling water, strong East wind and over half of the lake having less than 2" visibility made for a tough day for us.


----------



## rcrook02 (Mar 17, 2014)

Great work.....we only caught 4 crappie Sat 8-2 PM at Alum.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Great job Snyd ; that boy of yours is quite the stick !! We got out for a few hours Saturday & caught 16, but not the consistent quality of yours. We also got checked by the watercraft/DNR guys ; great guys & very freindly. I've been fishing Alum since the early 80's & that's only the 3rd time I've been checked. The wildlife officer asked if he could see the livewell to check the fish ............. we hadn't kept any under 11" so he didn't pull any out to measure. He also saw that we had the "Golden Rule" ruler sitting on top of the well, so I think that helped. Saw them out again Sunday morning so make sure you have everything you need with you.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Great work Snyd..........those are some very nice slabs and the best part of it all you get to spend the time with your son. 

I wish you were able to fish this Saturday as well, it is always enjoyable talking with you.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

P.S Since you are not fishing Saturday, send me a PM with the GPS coordinates you were fishing....lol


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

To late Rutty I had Drones out all day watching the lake know right where he was and Sowbelly the day before.lol


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

fishslim said:


> To late Rutty I had Drones out all day watching the lake know right where he was and Sowbelly the day before.lol


Damn....my life story, always too late for the good fishing spots. That is all right I am just going to follow SlowTroller and Lundy around Saturday.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Smart move


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I can tell you exactly where slow troller will be. I haven't been out yet, so I am of no help.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Yeah - last week I was really thinking that some records would get smashed. Never thought that with the weather we had you would have a big cold front come in. I still wish I could make it out but it doesn't look like it's going to happen. 
Over the last couple of years I have been teaching my son how to clean the fish and I am really glad he can help now. It sure does cut the time in half when he can help.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

As for my spots - I will let them go to the highest bidder. Just kidding. I really think its my son who has the luck. It's seems that every time he is with me we find them.


----------



## mdw (Jul 18, 2013)

snyd does it again. Great job with the little man, bet he had a blast!


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Have some very nice door prizes! We have not been out yet.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

U guys couldnt get better conditions


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks for all the things you guys bring for this tournament. It is greatly appreciated. 

As far as fishing, you don't need to get out you will get them! I will be on the water Friday, maybe I will see you then if you are fishing Friday.



slowtroller said:


> Have some very nice door prizes! We have not been out yet.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Saugeyefisher said:


> U guys couldnt get better conditions


Yikes, just looked at the forecast now for Saturday and it said high of 51 degrees, which means it will be in the 40s most of the day. Winds out of the E-NE at 10-15 mph. Oh not to mention 70% chance of rain! Of course it is Ohio and this could all change in a day, but if that holds true, Saturday will be a very interesting day for all of us!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Good job joe! We struggled till 530 or so. But then found tge magic tree. And pulled 31 slobs in the next hour. All on jigs under a float. 12-18" down in 15 fow... blue/chartruese and electric chicken. Seemed like ne thing with green would cacth them...


And chartreuse twister...  Color didn't matter imo. Location and depth did. I switched depth and went from watching you guys catch to putting some in the boat  They didn't like your sexy shad on my ant either. Can't say I blame em. I never liked blue baits for some reason.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> And chartreuse twister...  Color didn't matter imo. Location and depth did. I switched depth and went from watching you guys catch to putting some in the boat  They didn't like your sexy shad on my ant either. Can't say I blame em. I never liked blue baits for some reason.


Lol they had no issues with my blue/green bait... i fished an hour today. I got two 12" twins sitting together on a smaller tree. Same shad bait... water was all dirtied up on east side. Only cove i checkd on west side was further north an was still dirty. Main lake was rolling dirt.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Lol they had no issues with my blue/green bait... i fished an hour today. I got two 12" twins sitting together on a smaller tree. Same shad bait... water was all dirtied up on east side. Only cove i checkd on west side was further north an was still dirty. Main lake was rolling dirt.


Is it the wind making the water dirty again all over the lake? I didn't think we got that much rain to muddy it up bad again but maybe we did? Oh and nice job on the 2 twins! Just got to hop from tree to tree to find that magic one!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ya i think so. I imagine theres plenty of clean water to find.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

dre said:


> Is it the wind making the water dirty again all over the lake? I didn't think we got that much rain to muddy it up bad again but maybe we did? Oh and nice job on the 2 twins! Just got to hop from tree to tree to find that magic one!


It's not the rain per se. The muddy water is coming from the high winds and the north/northeast winds blowing in the dirty water from the northern part of the lake.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

polebender said:


> It's not the rain per se. The muddy water is coming from the high winds and the north/northeast winds blowing in the dirty water from the northern part of the lake.


Ahh ok thanks for the clarification. Only chance I got to pre-fish for the tournament was Sunday due to work and other things so just trying to figure out how to approach this weekend.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

dre said:


> Yikes, just looked at the forecast now for Saturday and it said high of 51 degrees, which means it will be in the 40s most of the day. Winds out of the E-NE at 10-15 mph. Oh not to mention 70% chance of rain! Of course it is Ohio and this could all change in a day, but if that holds true, Saturday will be a very interesting day for all of us!


Cold with North wind yes, but NO RAIN IN FORECAST! At least not for now.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Went around lake tonight and the whole Eastside is a mess pure mud with a line of darker mud. If wind shifts like they say the west side will look the same real quick. North was a mess as well muddy water everywhere.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Accuweather says no rain on Saturday, Weather channel says 90% chance of rain.

Who do you believe?


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

Wunderground! 60% but at least the pleasant Easterly winds are down to 
9 mph!


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

was thinking about signing up day of the tourney but i think i will watch from the sidelines for this one and join you all in the fall. good luck!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Sure does sound like this tourney is shaping up like several others in the past. Sure sounds like fun to try and figure out where they are. With the way everything is shaping up it looks like the riggers will have the advantage is this one.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Bleeding Minnow said:


> was thinking about signing up day of the tourney but i think i will watch from the sidelines for this one and join you all in the fall. good luck!


It will be a fun challenge though! And it will sure feel nice if you can get into them on a day like what they are calling for. You should join!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Lol they had no issues with my blue/green bait...


That WAS your blue/green bait.. I just had it on that stupid ant and 2 feet deeper than u two at first. And THAT'S fishing.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

dre said:


> It will be a fun challenge though! And it will sure feel nice if you can get into them on a day like what they are calling for. You should join!


of the days ive been out so far this year the one day i didnt bring em to the boat was a day with weather very similar to what they are calling for on saturday.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Snyd said:


> Sure does sound like this tourney is shaping up like several others in the past. Sure sounds like fun to try and figure out where they are. With the way everything is shaping up it looks like the riggers will have the advantage is this one.


Not much different than any of the past Crappie tournaments, the riggers are always at the top! =P But not this tournament, the two crazy guys in the canoe are going to have a blast and win at the same time! Look out!


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Bleeding Minnow said:


> of the days ive been out so far this year the one day i didnt bring em to the boat was a day with weather very similar to what they are calling for on saturday.



Then join and don't fish those spots.....lol


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Trolling aint fishing. It's riding around till you snag a fish. LOL JK.
I agree if the fishing is anything like it was last Sat. then I believe the trollers are going to clean up. We are going to prefish Friday, at least we will know where not to go Sat.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

uhh i hate to say it but we "trolled" last wednesday during the east wind and falling water and had the worst day ever for crappie on alum. Of course we were doing more looking than fishing but it was brutal. We said "if the tourney day is like today we might as well not even fish". Well looks like the same way just colder and with rain so im clueless as to where and what to do especially since the east wind lockjaw makes finding fish almost impossible. I found a box of handwarmers in my garage I think I will be bringing some along with a few extras for those who might want them


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Big Joshy said:


> uhh i hate to say it but we "trolled" last wednesday during the east wind and falling water and had the worst day ever for crappie on alum. Of course we were doing more looking than fishing but it was brutal. We said "if the tourney day is like today we might as well not even fish". Well looks like the same way just colder and with rain so im clueless as to whe


Oh yea, That a way to Psych your opponents out Joshy..


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

We all feel terrible you guys can at least watch them on that big TV on the boat might not bite but you can look at them. I am going to waffle house first then around 11 cheshire market for pizza or sub then fish the last few hours errrr well tie to a bank somewhere an act like fishing. Then come in and congratulate the top teams lose at the raffle drawing but be excited because there will be TACOS because awesome Rutty is kind enough to ease the agony of another miserable weather tourney. Lol excited for Saturday


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

fishslim said:


> We all feel terrible you guys can at least watch them on that big TV on the boat might not bite but you can look at them.


Yes, I always run my big screen on the simulator mode, never have any problem finding big schools of fish anywhere we go. In fact it always looks like the school just follows us around, they always look identical


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

slim, the waffle house & cheshire market sound like the best game plan yet !!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

You know I am just jealous. Lol


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

I might join you if you have room! lol I am ready to fish in the wind and rain. 




fishslim said:


> We all feel terrible you guys can at least watch them on that big TV on the boat might not bite but you can look at them. I am going to waffle house first then around 11 cheshire market for pizza or sub then fish the last few hours errrr well tie to a bank somewhere an act like fishing. Then come in and congratulate the top teams lose at the raffle drawing but be excited because there will be TACOS because awesome Rutty is kind enough to ease the agony of another miserable weather tourney. Lol excited for Saturday


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Looking worse every time I check the weather


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

fishslim said:


> Looking worse every time I check the weather


Now its going to be high 30s to low 40s for the tournament. Looks like rain is now moving in around 9am and will get pretty heavy from noon on. I sure hope their wrong!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

With the weather like it is for Saturday I am sure there will be no baseball. So it is possible I may show up just to see if I can them in this crazy weather like I have the last couple weeks. The only thing is my little buddy told me tonight on the way home from baseball practice - if we don't play because of the weather I am not sure I want to fish in it. Lol!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Meant to say find them in this crazy weather.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Just wanted to wish all the guys in the crappie tournament tomorrow good luck.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks Snyd!


----------

